# Knitting again



## CarolfromTX (Sep 8, 2020)

So after I retired, I picked up knitting again. Hadn't knitted since I was married in 1973. So in my retired knitting, I made baby blankets and scarves mostly. And dishcloths. But I kind of ran out of "victims" for my knitting, and I found I really needed a reason to knit. Then with the Covid, I thought I should pick it up again, but I just couldn't. Understand, I was never particularly good at it, but not bad either. Well, finally yesterday I started another dishcloth. Rough going at first, but I think I've got a bit of rhythm going. Gonna try a baby blanket next, although much more to handle. But a friend has a great grand baby due, so I have a reason. Wish me luck.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 8, 2020)

That’s wonderful. Oddly enough I find I do much better at anything when I know it’s being made for someone special.


----------

